# My Slingshot Collection So Far



## deltabravo86a (Dec 3, 2021)

Hey all,
I’m a newbie with slingshots and have bought a few slingshots so far.
I know I should be sticking with one but I just couldn’t help my self in purchasing more!!!!
My favourite to shoot so far is the Scout LT followed by the kookaburra custom catapult.
Here is my collection:


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

deltabravo86a said:


> Hey all,
> I’m a newbie with slingshots and have bought a few slingshots so far.
> I know I should be sticking with one but I just couldn’t help my self in purchasing more!!!!
> My favourite to shoot so far is the Scout LT followed by the kookaburra custom catapult.
> ...


Nice collection, I have the same one as the two top left forks, I changed the handle out to fill the palm of the hand which transformed the item.

P1030082 by apprentice 01, on Flickr


----------



## Roll Fast (Sep 19, 2021)

They look very nice. Good start eh?!
I've tried building a very wide range of frame shapes and sizes. And as I've chased a particular design down to its optimal (for my hand and preference), it has been surprising to jump over to a totally different design and find that to actually be better - again for my hand and preference.
Some like to stick to one design - prbably makes for excellent accuracy.
My preference is to try lots of different designs and styles. Entertaining.......
Enjoy and thanks for posting the photo!


----------



## Roll Fast (Sep 19, 2021)

The Apprentice said:


> Nice collection, I have the same one as the two top left forks, I changed the handle out to fill the palm of the hand which transformed the item.
> 
> P1030082 by apprentice 01, on Flickr


How do you like those sights?


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Roll Fast said:


> How do you like those sights?


The sights are a pure gimmic really, they end up destroying bands much sooner than they would normally.

I like the fibre optics in the body of the fork itself like many are now making into their frames.


----------



## deltabravo86a (Dec 3, 2021)

The Apprentice said:


> Nice collection, I have the same one as the two top left forks, I changed the handle out to fill the palm of the hand which transformed the item.
> 
> P1030082 by apprentice 01, on Flickr


That’s awesome!!! Good job I’ve taken off the scales I’m going to paracord wrap it to see if I like it.
The small black g10 one I want to put some aluminium scales on


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

deltabravo86a said:


> That’s awesome!!! Good job I’ve taken off the scales I’m going to paracord wrap it to see if I like it.
> The small black g10 one I want to put some aluminium scales on


I must try to use the paracord method as it does give an excellent grip, this is why I added the rear block of wood, those with larger hands like myself found it difficult to get a firm hold of the frame.
I think these frames are made to suit the smaller Asia hands, many are on the small side but very cheap, mine was less than ten bucks.


----------



## deltabravo86a (Dec 3, 2021)

Roll Fast said:


> They look very nice. Good start eh?!
> I've tried building a very wide range of frame shapes and sizes. And as I've chased a particular design down to its optimal (for my hand and preference), it has been surprising to jump over to a totally different design and find that to actually be better - again for my hand and preference.
> Some like to stick to one design - prbably makes for excellent accuracy.
> My preference is to try lots of different designs and styles. Entertaining.......
> Enjoy and thanks for posting the photo!


Awesome that would be Kool to make and design your own.
I find with a few of the slingshots I own I’d like to either buy custom scales or make my own to just make it a bit unique.
Like the small black g10 one (no scales came with it) I’d like to add some aluminium scales or possibly a basic wooden pair of scales.
Any idea what sort of screws or bolts would be suitable for it?


----------



## deltabravo86a (Dec 3, 2021)

The Apprentice said:


> I must try to use the paracord method as it does given an excellent grip, this is why I added the rear block of wood, those with larger hands like myself found it difficult to get a firm hold of the frame.
> I think these frames are made to suit the smaller Asia hands, many are on the small side but very cheap, mine was less than ten bucks.


Yeh the handles are tiny and where it has the grooves/cut out for your index finger and thumb it feels a bit sharp on the edges.
I read on the forums here you can add latex tube or shrink wrap to avoid any discomfort with that.
Yeh mine cost $25 AUD but for the price it’s pretty decent.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

deltabravo86a said:


> Awesome that would be Kool to make and design your own.
> I find with a few of the slingshots I own I’d like to either buy custom scales or make my own to just make it a bit unique.
> Like the small black g10 one (no scales came with it) I’d like to add some aluminium scales or possibly a basic wooden pair of scales.
> Any idea what sort of screws or bolts would be suitable for it?


I recently made this frame on a whim, and found that it worked better than I first invisaged, I was going to paint it but decied to leave it bare metal for that industrial look.

I might make something similar this weekend using the paracord method.

P1030215 by apprentice 01, on Flickr

P1030218 by apprentice 01, on Flickr

P1030213 by apprentice 01, on Flickr

P1030212 by apprentice 01, on Flickr

There are more here in the Homemade slingshot sectiom.









Off the shelf part catty for 20 bucks


Hi folks Here is a catty you can make for less that 20 bucks in less than half an hour. It consists of the following frame which you have to cut off the top loope, drill four or less holes to take any number of elastics, chamfer off the sharp edges of the holes, fit a ball bearing in the...




www.slingshotforum.com


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

deltabravo86a said:


> Yeh the handles are tiny and where it has the grooves/cut out for your index finger and thumb it feels a bit sharp on the edges.
> I read on the forums here you can add latex tube or shrink wrap to avoid any discomfort with that.
> Yeh mine cost $25 AUD but for the price it’s pretty decent.


Quite, I forgot to mention I rounded off all the edges as they do indeed dig into your hands making shooting unconfortable.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

deltabravo86a said:


> Awesome that would be Kool to make and design your own.
> I find with a few of the slingshots I own I’d like to either buy custom scales or make my own to just make it a bit unique.
> Like the small black g10 one (no scales came with it) I’d like to add some aluminium scales or possibly a basic wooden pair of scales.
> Any idea what sort of screws or bolts would be suitable for it?


Forgot to answer your question about screws etc,

There are good stainless self taping screws like these, I have used the 3.50mm versions and you get the driver bit as well.
If you do choose to use these, make sure to drill a pilot hole that is the same dia as the main shank o the screw below the threads, IE, for the 3.5's you need a pilot hole of 2.50mm.



https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121764052301?var=420757464949&_trkparms=ispr%3D1&hash=item1c59b3fd4d:g:5TkAAOSwZ2pcbGPP&amdata=enc%3AAQAGAAACoPYe5NmHp%252B2JMhMi7yxGiTJkPrKr5t53CooMSQt2orsSxXDXcCydCuSj2Tq2S%252F3GngGVmFbDc7JB6Dq1lNW06XDMxgIOsHdGEQP6OqT5ntD3eLHhGTScJmaxHjvrkVpwXAks4sKTenMG2OJee3GVyncWp0zqApD6QuxsLZDLdm61MpeQdcJp9os13v8Z%252F%252F1sD9zFoYvzXyEjJH8tsppt8ebAm2wiAPcZKvlLmqvqGq3tP9gdPkW5x%252BRK0h1o0QmxRG8qFihbTeh5FiUkm5LakO8acA%252Bf8UewA%252F3wc7glhwPtNpQKfn%252FW7Yny4rk9y9s1jnebcLFAgMJq2UrqZq9UWqza%252FcOH%252FNfHOyY7H4bG2%252BboD7Q8ybmToE%252BMVvLEigcWLhLGF2ILDhmtEW2ZKCZ7X1q9jA3MtlEU777sqpPxIfsiKnkgchCyat5p5hFZJe6TD0aiJXhAVYlBGyUmFFIRlG%252F9%252FY7%252Ffg5dbIfKyHgDjfA8FI1nozND77IjQnZqNsam6Ic5IFnv6nm%252BcHWtSt29D4RAWygdE3LaF4AjSPsgUH55sP3s2gkD8vkdXHuQzvX7GjXs%252F9uHJe63niyKigKLNkw%252BpznSdeQHH64F7pPEuZLoNz6dWzy2EvRphuhMLpm3oADmQ470yPiXgLgTOeZ%252BtcAKvUtbyyjHknPRtUxl2MIFSL8UvhaD%252BfL0LQDPLbvBIK2qSLcHSom3swF0nafWAxoHuPkSyDrOUtFF0yQLelCqNW2KQxc%252FMt4O1JlUd0W5kg6MPTjQRUzS9iBOv1K%252BVd5N1oy8wuiBXnGBvD5jNRU7tsAWIEWgq9%252BV892steIxCpbi9JO8Fg8V%252FfXEohfc%252BmuGJSroZm5t3dNKzudjlVRRpGv3SIhhPb7yJ%252FvvZmL%252F9g%253D%253D%7Cclp%3A2334524%7Ctkp%3ABFBMgpCD3sJf


----------



## Roll Fast (Sep 19, 2021)

deltabravo86a said:


> Awesome that would be Kool to make and design your own.
> I find with a few of the slingshots I own I’d like to either buy custom scales or make my own to just make it a bit unique.
> Like the small black g10 one (no scales came with it) I’d like to add some aluminium scales or possibly a basic wooden pair of scales.
> Any idea what sort of screws or bolts would be suitable for it?


Oh boy. There are many builders on this forum that from what I have seen are far, far ahead of what I do so hopefully they can comment.
My slingshots tend to be kind of old school made from scraps of wood laying around and leftover bolts and screws. Oh, and pouches made from old leather gloves and bands made from excersise bands. 
It does however give broad range for trying many different ideas on the cheap........
As for screws, I have a collection (jars) of machine screws collected from years of putting things together with leftover screws and taking things apart and jarring the screws. Metric, Imperial, lots of sizes although #10 and M6 are pretty common.
Hope that helps.........


----------



## Roll Fast (Sep 19, 2021)

The Apprentice said:


> I must try to use the paracord method as it does give an excellent grip, this is why I added the rear block of wood, those with larger hands like myself found it difficult to get a firm hold of the frame.
> I think these frames are made to suit the smaller Asia hands, many are on the small side but very cheap, mine was less than ten bucks.


The paracord wrap has been nice. Can add a lot to the comfort and the appearance of the frame.
ATO (on this forum somewhere) did a very nice Youtube video of a fancier looking wrap I've used a few times that is really nice. 
Will see if I can find it and link it to this thread.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Roll Fast said:


> The paracord wrap has been nice. Can add a lot to the comfort and the appearance of the frame.
> ATO (on this forum somewhere) did a very nice Youtube video of a fancier looking wrap I've used a few times that is really nice.
> Will see if I can find it and link it to this thread.


I'm currently practicing with some of the paracord wrapping styles, there are lots of decent tutorials on the internet, I will try to use the aluninium curved frame like I made earlier and bind her up.






Bought this tri colour cord, which should look nice.

P1030226 by apprentice 01, on Flickr


----------



## Roll Fast (Sep 19, 2021)

The Apprentice said:


> I'm currently practicing with some of the paracord wrapping styles, there are lots of decent tutorials on the internet, I will try to use the aluninium curved frame like I made earlier and bind her up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got it sir! Thats the one.
Quite amazing what a fella can do with cord eh?
My wife enjoyed helping me with it too........ Shes pretty good with all that sewing and needlepoint and knitting.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Roll Fast said:


> You got it sir! Thats the one.
> Quite amazing what a fella can do with cord eh?
> My wife enjoyed helping me with it too........ Shes pretty good with all that sewing and needlepoint and knitting.


I like the practical nature of such a handle as well, the cord can be removed quickly to use in a tight situation.
This has given me several more ideas, if I use the curved alloy tube from my first curved build, the handle area will also accomodate a tiny survival kit in the concaved front part, and the palm area will be slightly convexed to add to the rounded shape of the finished wrap, ideas at this stage but after my cuppa I will go out into the man cave and record my journey for you all.


----------



## deltabravo86a (Dec 3, 2021)

The Apprentice said:


> Forgot to answer your question about screws etc,
> 
> There are good stainless self taping screws like these, I have used the 3.50mm versions and you get the driver bit as well.
> If you do choose to use these, make sure to drill a pilot hole that is the same dia as the main shank o the screw below the threads, IE, for the 3.5's you need a pilot hole of 2.50mm.
> ...


Awesome thanks for the advice!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Welcome to the forums. Nice collection, Keep collecting and shooting!


----------



## Murph (Dec 3, 2021)

The Apprentice said:


> Nice collection, I have the same one as the two top left forks, I changed the handle out to fill the palm of the hand which transformed the item.
> 
> P1030082 by apprentice 01, on Flickr


Im waiting for one to arrive end of January but I do like the look of what you have done


----------

